# SVN Repository umziehen (relocate?)



## takidoso (10. September 2008)

Hallo und Halli,
ich möchtre in meiner Eclipse Umgebung alle meine Projekte meines Workspaces, die in einem Repositroy liegen um ziehen auf das neue bzw den neuen Server auf dem das SVN-Repostory neuerdings aufhält.
Ich habe dazu in der SVN-Ansicht den Punkte Relocate gefunden, welcher da ja vielversprechend aussieht.
Was mich nun aber wundert ist, dass Eclipse offenbar kontakt zum repository-Server aufbauen möchte. Das irritiert mich, da doch eigetnlich nur die Projekte des Workspace ihren Repository-URL ausgetauschen bekommen müssten, oder sehe ich da was nicht richtig?
Irgendwo hatte ich gelesen, dass man sich sein Zeug damit auch zerschießen kann. Hat jemand hier mit der Verlagerung von SVN-repositories in Bezug auf Eclipse schon Erfahrungen gemacht?

für Erfahrungsaustausch bin ich echt dankbar

Takidoso


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (10. September 2008)

relocate führst du auf dem repository aus. Dazu wird dann natürlich das repository kontaktiert.
Wenn du ein lokales Projekt aus dem workspace von einem svn-repository zu einem anderen umbiegen möchtest, geht das am besten über:
Projekt rechtsklicken -> Team -> disconnect
Projekt rechtsklicken -> Team -> share


----------

